# Favorite knots



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

I have been losing a lot of fish lately due to broken knots and was hoping that some people on here could give me some advice on what kind of knots to tie. I usually just use a clinch knot but it is not really work when I get a bigger fish. And you know what they say "no good fish story ends in a broken knot". So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've always used a cinch knot. Never had any problems with it. If you're using fluorocarbon line, make sure you wet the knot before cinching it down.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

polamor knot


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

super line braid=polamar
mono =improved clinch


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Palomar 90%
Rapala 10%


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

Palomar all the way.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Here's a pretty good site for fishing knots.

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I vote palomar for most knots like the jig and the t-rigged creature baits. And sometimes the Trilene knot for small cranks and most spinnerbaits.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

TexasRigged said:


> Palomar all the way.


i agree,i've found it to be the best all around knot on braid and mono.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Polamor knot hands down...


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Palomar--every single time


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F Palomar Knot for plain hooks and Jigs... Improved Clinch Knot for Plugs, Spoons and Spinners.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. Will definitely be trying the polamor and many other ones hopefuly it will work out. Thanks again.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Another palomar vote, the line will break before the palomar fails. It's also incredibly easy to tie, just be sure to moisten mono before you clinch it down with any knot.


----------



## PartyCove (Feb 26, 2010)

I tie a palomar on everything. I caught a nice sized muskie on 10lb braid with no knot failure...couldnt really say the same for the spinnerbait.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

palomar, of course


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Always polamor!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

I always just tie a swivel clip on either braided or mono with the palomar knot. I get tired of tying knots. Ive never had a knot fail though youll want to wet and ease the loops in with braided line as close as possible before pulling it tight.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

San Diego Jam knot? 
http://www.fintalk.com/fishing-knots/sandiego-knot.html
Its like a reverse clinch.
Heres another link
http://www.marlinnut.com/knots/sandiego.shtml


> Also called a Reverse Clinch or Heiliger knot, it is very popular with long range fishermen (hence the name). This high test knot (95% when tied properly) can be used on many line sizes, with the number of turns decreasing as the line test increases.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

palomar for everything wet before snugging not real tight.works for the 40 lb plus flatheads....lol


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I use what I eventually found out is a modified version of the Trilene knot (basically, a Trilene knot with the final tag tuck like in the improved clinch knot). I'm not sure exactly where I learned how to tie this knot as it isn't one used by my dad or uncles or anyone else that I fish with. 

Steve


----------



## nicksta500 (Jun 5, 2010)

like said before... palomar all the way.... if I find a rigging problem where I can't use a palomar, I work around it and find a way to use it. I know that the knot has been stress tested and when tied correctly will not break before the line does.


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

i use the trilene knot almost exclusively. perfection loop if i need a loop. also use palomar and uni knot


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

For terminal end knots there is only one....PALOMAR...! Everything else is second.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

YoungGunner,

Before questioning the knot you should question your line or your reels drag setting. Line becomes brittle and weak with age, oxidation, and exposure to sunlight.

Most good knots will give over 80% of your lines strength. Your drag should not be set that high. Always check your drag to make sure dirt or other contaminats don't make it stick. Sometimes drag settings change due to swelling of disks from getting wet.

Once Mike and I got a box of hooks and as we retied the line kept breaking.
A close examination showed the hooks had a sharp edge from the die when they were made and as we pulled our snell tight the sharp edge cut the line.

A polomar is quick and easy but a snell will give you just a bit more strength when tied correctly.


----------

